# Which way does the tv fan blow? in or out?



## sanscire (Mar 14, 2011)

Hy, I have a Sony Wega tv that i replaced the fan, but i dont recall which way the flan goes, does it blow in or out? Much thanks to anyone in advance to anyone who can answer this for me.


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Now i'm not positive, but i would assume its similar to a computer and the fan is used to blow hot air out... again, *NOT CERTAIN*


----------



## MEPARebel (Jul 18, 2010)

It blows out to dissipate the heat. Make sure you don't install it backwards. Most stuff is 'idiot' proof now and can only go in one way.
Ted


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

*Blow in* if it is only fan in the case. But, You can check in the store or service.


----------



## koldbloodkev (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't mean to be a smart a$$, but all fans move air in both directions. Air must come in one side and out the other. Typically TV's are set up to take advantage of the fact that heat rises, so the air should be blowing out the top vents of the unit.


----------

